# New Soundstream Rubicon??



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like SS couldn't get the new Ref. line off the ground so why not try Rubicons instead? Any info on these? Gut pics? Few forsale on ebay right now. 

Soundstream | Products » Multimedia » DVD Players » VDVD-160

Odd but I kinda like the look.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I think they're beautiful! I'm not sure I trust what's inside though.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Mooble said:


> Wow, I think they're beautiful! I'm not sure I trust what's inside though.


Wow, those amps look great. Wonder if they are at least mid level quality?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I still have an first gen rubi 502 in my garage.. great little amp..
Always loved soundstream. Back in the day at least.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Thinking about picking one up and see what quality they really are.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Blazemore said:


> Thinking about picking one up and see what quality they really are.


Id be interested in a review. at the prices those are going for Id use them if they are decent


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Soundstream Rubicon RUB4.500 4 Channel Amplifier Amp - eBay (item 200290558222 end time Jan-19-09 16:26:31 PST)

There ya go. Not going to find a brand new 4 channel for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Jtejedor (Dec 19, 2008)

They don't look too bad. If they are even a fraction as good as the old stuff might not be a bad deal.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

too bad they dont have a mono that does 800-1k at 1 ohm


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

they have all the rubi's

Soundstream car stereo/audio


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

well I picked up a 4.600, 2.600 and 1.700, might be here this week. I am getting an o-scope and acouple fluke multi meters, and i am gonna do some testing of these amps to see if they make rated power. 

Gonna see what kind of quality these are, these are designed by Karl Cummings


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for being the test mule for these amps meng.  I'll be looking forward to seeing how they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

no prob, I really like the looks of the amps, just hope they perform up to par

I am thinking about doing this with abouch of amp brands, I talked to Ant about it, doing it kinda like klippel test. Was thinking we could do an raffle/evaluation thing with it. If there is enough interest in an amp, say that cost $240 shipped off Ebay. Then 24 people would send in $10 and I will buy the amp. Bench it and get some gut picks, and at the end of it we raffle it off to the people that sent in the $10, so basically somebody would be getting an amp for $10 plus the cost of shipping. I am gonna post a thread about this but just need to get acouiple things lined up first as far as gear


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hell, I'd throw $10 in here and there to help test out amps. Anything that will get objective testing going on again here will get my support.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> no prob, I really like the looks of the amps, just hope they perform up to par
> 
> I am thinking about doing this with abouch of amp brands, I talked to Ant about it, doing it kinda like klippel test. Was thinking we could do an raffle/evaluation thing with it. If there is enough interest in an amp, say that cost $240 shipped off Ebay. Then 24 people would send in $10 and I will buy the amp. Bench it and get some gut picks, and at the end of it we raffle it off to the people that sent in the $10, so basically somebody would be getting an amp for $10 plus the cost of shipping. I am gonna post a thread about this but just need to get acouiple things lined up first as far as gear


Great idea there :thumbsup: cant wait to see your test results, especially if these do rated power or are under/over. How long do you think youll be?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> Great idea there :thumbsup: cant wait to see your test results, especially if these do rated power or are under/over. How long do you think youll be?


Dont know how long, but hopefully in a week or 2 at tops, I got to get the power supply lined up, I found a really nice beefy one on craigslist just waiting for the guy to email me back, I spoke with him already about it, just trying to nail out a time to pick it up, we work opposite schedules. If I cant get it from him soon I will pick one up off of ebay.

I got some greenline DMM's but I want to get some fluke true rms ones so it will be more accurate.

Also got to get the "stingray" scope ordered.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

They have a nice side profile.

But it's just a cookie cutter Korean made amp in a slightly unique heatsink.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> They have a nice side profile.
> 
> But it's just a cookie cutter Korean made amp in a slightly unique heatsink.


I am hoping this isnt true, new EE for soundstream, same one that redid the reference that europe got, the tidal amps, have you seen the new il wonder amp? Just like the good old days, built solid and performs great. Now the lil wonder or the reference arent here in the states, I am wondering if these are them in a different sink for the US. Not trying to get anyones hopes up or even mine, we need alittle subjective review of them to know, as nobody state side has one, or atleast that I have found

And where its made doesnt mean anything nowadays


----------



## cduemig (Dec 28, 2008)

Every thread I read on this the same thing.... All talk, no amp review! Well I'll tell you guys what. I've been dying to see if this things live up to the specs. I'm ordering the RUB4.500 tomorrow. It will be a little while until I can also buy the components for it so if anyone wants to do some testing, let me know and lets work something out. I'd prefer someone local to me so I wouldn't be shipping it around. Norfolk, VA. I'll give a full subjective review, but I have no experience with using equipment to test these or high end amps, though I do have access to a Fluke portable O-Scope and DMM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got the rub4.600 in today, hopefully I will open it up and take some pics tonight, heatsink feels solid, its about 12lbs and smaller than I pictured, also the blue looks alot darker than the pics on the net


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

open ...now.....now....hurry....close ups too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

gentlejax2 said:


> open ...now.....now....hurry....close ups too...


I am at work so I cant do it right now, tonight tho it will be done.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

haha...ok....thats cool


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

uh...what happened to this bud......?????


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

He started a new thread 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...22-soundstream-rubicon-rub4-600-gut-pics.html


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for bringing back a slightly old thread, but this SS thing really kind of bothers me!  They should get rid of at least half the name badges that they are using and simplify things. You can pretty much tell that a company is trying to please far too many people when they end up using a half a dozen different name badges and product lines.

And put the name badges, which are kept, back in their proper respective order. There is no way the Rubicon badge belongs on an amp like that. That sort of move will only alienate a large number of people. Grow some luevos SS and do the right thing for a change!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Blazemore said:


> Looks like SS couldn't get the new Ref. line off the ground so why not try Rubicons instead? Any info on these? Gut pics? Few forsale on ebay right now.
> 
> Soundstream | Products » Multimedia » DVD Players » VDVD-160
> 
> Odd but I kinda like the look.


Now now children, it is bad to start false rumors. A simple call to us could have given you the truth. The fact is that both 2 channels and 2 of the 3 4 channels Reference amplifiers are in stock and will start shipping Monday. I just finished the owner's manual yesterday which is a required read due to th extensive preamp section. As a favor to all manufacturers, I wish that everybody would not say things that are not true with some research first. Not picking on you buddy, I just happened to run across your email.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Q-Authority said:


> Sorry for bringing back a slightly old thread, but this SS thing really kind of bothers me!  They should get rid of at least half the name badges that they are using and simplify things. You can pretty much tell that a company is trying to please far too many people when they end up using a half a dozen different name badges and product lines.
> 
> And put the name badges, which are kept, back in their proper respective order. There is no way the Rubicon badge belongs on an amp like that. That sort of move will only alienate a large number of people. Grow some luevos SS and do the right thing for a change!


There is a very good reason for all of the series of products. We are truly a one stop shop. Allow me to explain, please... We ditched Xstream because it was not worthy of the Soundstream name. Picasso is the entry priced prduct. Rubicons come next under the Tarantula series. However, i will be the first to tell you that the Rubicon will outperform the Tarantula IMHO. Due to the extruded heatsink and no whacky design like the Tarantula, they cost less, even with a more sophisticated preamp section. The Stealth amps are niche product but take stackables to the next level with more advanced preamps sections, Lexan tops which proves that all cooling is done on the sides of the amps so stacking has no effect on the cooling or overheating, and they use SMT so when you see the tiny 1.600 which is 1/2 the size of a typical amp, you can bet your booty the specs are pretty damn accurate. The New D-Tower amplifiers are another niche product. Without being an idiot and mounting an amplifier to the back wall of a standard cab truck, you need a tiny amp that will fit between the seat rails. The D-Towers cure this problem. Additionally, they come with feet to me mounted in a traditional flat manner. Since they are intended for vertical mounting, the cooling is exceptional. This means that the amplifier can be mounted vertically, horizontally, and especially upside down under a reak deck for example. These amps also feature SMT FR-4 boards and topology. The XXX are obviously for 16 volt SPL vehicles. The Reference amps, well, they speak for themselves and I can assure you that in the decade that they have been gone, alot has happened. The new Reference are - nevermind, go listen for yourself. I do not want to get a reputation for being a biased ass. I never get on forums anymore because of all of the ****talkers. But you guys seem interested in the new products, so I had to bust in. ;^) Anyway, the final series if the Human Reign. The same insane quality but at 1/2 the price! Do you know that the original heatsink cost ME $450 each! A new sleek look dropped the cost in half on the both models...

Don't have time for being on forums, but if any of you guys ever have questions, I am typically reachable 24-7 via [email protected]. Except for when I am out of the country, then it may take a couple of days... 

If you are still reading, thank you for allowing me to clear things up a bit...

Cheers!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like I need to start making plans to buy these new refs when they land. Most of us here love the old gear and really anticipated the release of the updated versions. I only wish phoenix gold was still able to revive the legendary lines too.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

gentlejax2 said:


> Looks like I need to start making plans to buy these new refs when they land. Most of us here love the old gear and really anticipated the release of the updated versions. I only wish phoenix gold was still able to revive the legendary lines too.


PG, huh? Yeah, I love the old stuff. Email me directly and I will let you in one something cool that I cannot post here... [email protected]


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

This looks like a new one:

Soundstream Reference 800.4


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

W8 a minute said:


> This looks like a new one:
> 
> Soundstream Reference 800.4


Ok,this makes me sick! Check this out buddy... The grey Reference amps that have been floating around for a few years were imported into Germany by the distributor over there. We did NOT make those, which is whwy you never saw them in the states. They were rejected by Soundstream, so the distributor bought them behind our back. Needless to say, he is no longer our distrbutor. Imagione the look on my face when I got to Germany this time last year for the Sinsheim show and I see Reference amps all over in grey color! I about crapped myself!

You can see the new models on the website. I finally finished the manuals so they will ship by wednesday this week!!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh mein guttenheimel ^^^^^^:surprised:


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Oh mein guttenheimel ^^^^^^:surprised:


I can't translate that. My wife is German in in Germany now so I cannot ask her. Is that something slang that means OMG? I'll askmy family when I get to Germany next Saturday... :^)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Grizz Archer said:


> Ok,this makes me sick! Check this out buddy... The grey Reference amps that have been floating around for a few years were imported into Germany by the distributor over there. We did NOT make those, which is whwy you never saw them in the states. They were rejected by Soundstream


I can see why they were rejected. Look at the cooling on them, it's pathetic. It's also clueless. You have a fan pulling in air from the sides, but there are no cooling fins to dissipate the heat. How is the fan supposed to work? I guess this air floating over the bars holding down the FETs is supposed to work. Terribly inefficient without internal fins! Secondly, there don't appear to be nearly enough FETs for 800w and they are all bolted to a small part of the heat sink.

Gone are the days of the FETs mounted under the board with even heat dispersion.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Sooooooo...

The amp on ampguts.com is NOT a new Reference series? 
I guess I'll make a trip to SS's website. I hope there are some gut pics there.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Mooble said:


> I can see why they were rejected. Look at the cooling on them, it's pathetic. It's also clueless. You have a fan pulling in air from the sides, but there are no cooling fins to dissipate the heat. How is the fan supposed to work? I guess this air floating over the bars holding down the FETs is supposed to work. Terribly inefficient without internal fins! Secondly, there don't appear to be nearly enough FETs for 800w and they are all bolted to a small part of the heat sink.
> 
> Gone are the days of the FETs mounted under the board with even heat dispersion.


Honestly, I do not know anything about those models. I cannot comment truthfully... But your term "gone" is incorrect buddy. If you go to our website and download the new 2009 manual, you will see that the Human Reign Studio Grade amplifiers are reborn. The old heatsink cost us $450 alone! The new sleek heatsink reduced the cost of the amplifiers by about 50%! Figured you'd dig that... ;^>


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Sent you a PM. I'm happier than a puppy with two peckers.....oh, and I want to know the secret you won't post on here.

[email protected]

Human Reign.......yummy


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, so I got some pics of the big 4 channel. Look's damn good to me. Nice and clean.
I left the pics big so you can see them better.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Grizz Archer said:


> Now now children, it is bad to start false rumors. A simple call to us could have given you the truth. The fact is that both 2 channels and 2 of the 3 4 channels Reference amplifiers are in stock and will start shipping Monday. I just finished the owner's manual yesterday which is a required read due to th extensive preamp section. As a favor to all manufacturers, I wish that everybody would not say things that are not true with some research first. Not picking on you buddy, I just happened to run across your email.


Don't know if you will ever read this or not...

Np about the picking thing...I wasn't talking about the new Reference your working on now / shipping, rather than the grey ones posted above. Figured this was the final product.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks nice. But I have to admit I don't know enough to say if that's a good design or not. An ARC welder looks pretty beefy as well but sounds like crap when trying to reproduce audio.

I do applaud the RCA connectors. I think any manufacturer that places them on the board should be murdered. Period.


----------

